# 75W eVic AIO VT



## Stosta (21/7/16)

Looks like Joyetech's answer to the Kanger Cupti if I'm not mistaken. Of particular interest to a sucker like me is the below, "Changeable LED lights"! 

Doesn't specifically say it uses 18650s so I'm going to use that assumption.

*Parameters*

Size: 26*48*105mm
Output Mode: RTC/VW/VT(Ti, Ni, SS316)/Bypass/TCR
Output Wattage: 1-75W
Resistance range: 0.05 - 1.5ohm under VT/TCR mode; 0.1 - 3.5ohm under VW/Bypass mode
Temperature range: 200~600℉ or 100~315℃
E-juice Capacity: 3.5ml
Colors: black, silver

*Features*

Variable temperature control
Real time clock display
Detachable structure and replaceable battery & glass tube
Top filling
Top airflow control brings large air inlet
Upgradeable firmware with changeable LED lights
All-in-one device with separate atomizer adapter
Dual Circuit Protection And Reverse Polarity Protection
Multiple Atomizer Heads Can Be Applied

*Source: *http://www.heavengifts.com/75W-Joyetech-eVic-AIO-VT-Kit.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (21/7/16)

I think you are right it is a 18650 mod the "Dual Circuit Protection And Reverse Polarity Protection" would not have been stated if it had an internal battery. I really like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (21/7/16)

Dang! That thing is looking sweet!


----------



## Stosta (21/7/16)

Didn't see this other image. So definitely a 18650 then, not quite sure what's going on under the 510 section there though.


----------



## Dubz (21/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (21/7/16)

It comes with an interesting range of coils:

*Joyetech eVic AIO Kit comes with*


1 x NotchCoil 0.25ohm DL.
1 x BF SS316 0.5ohm coil head DL.
1 x LVC Clapton 1.5ohm MTL.
1 x QCS coil
The QCS is a vertical notchcoil which can be rewicked. The kit is also compatible with the rebuildable RBA head for the Cubis tank.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dominica (21/7/16)

It has a CLOCK and CHANGEABLE LED lights? What a time to be alive.

Seriously though this does look pretty sweet, love the styling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

